# Heirloom Surf Rod Repair



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

My wife's grandfather loved to fish. I never met him but they say we would have been good buddies. Her grandmother just gave us his old surf combo, a 750ss with a 9' Penn Powerstick. The reel is in great shape but at least two of the guides need to be replaced on the rod. I'd love to keep it in action and get out and use it so I was wondering if anyone could give me an estimate of what it may cost to replace 2, if not all the guides on it. Probably more than the rod is worth but I'd like it done right just for the sentimental aspect for her. If there is anyone who would be willing to help out and show me the right way that would be even better! Thanks.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hard to tell you anything about it without you posting some close-up photos. But there are a few guys on here that do that kind of work, if you're willing to pay the going rate.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

8911 Fowler Ave.
458-0428
Ron Trine


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out YouTube and do it yourself, can order the stuff needed to do it if you cannot find it local :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

lastcast said:


> 8911 Fowler Ave.
> 458-0428
> Ron Trine


This guy. He'll do it back to original and it'll be spot on.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

If you are near Panama City look up Ernie Cavett. He did the same thing for me for a rod my dad used to catch Pompano with when he was a kid. looked like it was brand new.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

I recommend considering just replacing all the guides. If two have failed, ther rest are probably not that far behind. Get a full set put on rather than trying to match the ones that are already old and worn.

Steve


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

I have decided to begin the work to do it myself. Im sure it won't be the prettiest rod in my arsenal but it will be back in action nonetheless! Any local shops sell guides or is mudhole the best bet?


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Rod Room in Orange Beach carries everything you will need


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have everything you need. I would be glad to help. If you drive over to Niceville I will show you how to do everything you need to get this job done and make it look like it should. I can show you what to do and then let you do the work. I would imagine that it should take a few hours but that would be depending on what this looks like. If this is sentimental to you it seems like it is the only way you should do this. It would make grandpa proud.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks Bwendel, that's quite an offer. I think it would be worth the hour drive from Pensacola just for the advice. I was researching parts that I would need and would easily end up putting $50 into it from what I could tell. I have already removed all the guides which I'm sure was the easy part.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes If you have the guides removed that is a chunk of time right there. Sand the blank down with a fine grit sandpaper 600 or so. Make sure you don't get deep into the fibers. You will know when you get there. Get it smooth and then the guides will go on easier. Pm me and I will get you my phone number you can call anytime and I can help walk you through any questions and if you want we can set up a day and get you a good lesson. 

This is open to anyone else that wants to learn also. Happy to help people who want to learn something new


----------

